# Kenpo demo video clips



## nlkenpo (Nov 30, 2005)

I just finished editing the clips from the demo we did last weekend at the Panther Martial Arts Event.

They can be found through:
http://home.wanadoo.nl/mdej/kenpomovies.htm

I hope you people enjoy these clips as much much as we did performing. The Panther Martial Arts Event was a first time event with the intention to become an annually returning one. Over 300 people on the stands made it a very nice experience for our entire demo-team.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool clips!! Thanks for posting them!!

Mike


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, that is all I have to say. it is excellent to see such a display of skill. I especially liked the staff form at the beginning of clip # 3. What form is that. It's amazing


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice clips!  Very cool to see kenpo in action.  Well Done!


----------



## nlkenpo (Dec 1, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Wow, that is all I have to say. it is excellent to see such a display of skill. I especially liked the staff form at the beginning of clip # 3. What form is that. It's amazing


 
Thanks for the compliments. The staff form is one that consist of little bits of staff set 1, staff set 2, a staff set I learned in China and a lot of stuff I added myself.

The form brought me 1st places this year in both the LTKKA World Championships in Dublin, Ireland and the IKKF World Championships in Chalkidiki, Greece. So I'm quite happy with it too  .


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Dec 2, 2005)

I really like it, I love seeing weapons forms with added differences. The opening is very cool


----------

